# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  ــ ๑ii♥ii๑ ــ اسرار الكتابه باليد اليسرى ــ ๑ii♥ii๑ ــ

## هيثم الفقى

*أسرار الكتابة باليد اليسرى ....*



*ربما أنت أو أحد الأشخاص يستخدم يده اليسرى أكثر من اليمنى وخصوصا أثناء الكتابة ......
انه الأعسر كما يطلق عليه ....*

*الأعسر هو الذي يكتب بيده اليسرى 
أثبت العلم أن تركيبته البيولوجية جعلت من الشخص العسراوي بارعاً
في الرياضيات وكافة أنواع الرياضة البدنية التي تتطلب مجهوداً عالياً .....*

*التقارير تقول أن 60 % من الأطفال العسر يبرعون في المواد التي تتطلب جهداً ذهنياً وجسمانياً 
وكان الأهل والمربون فيما مضى يربطون يد الطفل الأعسر خلف ظهره ليجبرونه على استخدام اليد اليمنى ... مما يتسبب في معاناته وعناده وكرهه لما يفعل ...*

*هذه طبيعة وتركيبة بيولوجية خلقه الله عليها ..ولا ضرر أبداً عليه منها بل على العكس فإنها سوف تكون مستقبلا مدعاة لنبوغه في عدة مواد دراسية تحتاج ذهناً متقداً وذكاءً عالياً ...*

*ويقول العلماء ربما يكون الأعسر متميزاً في مهن معينة مثل الموسيقى وعلوم الرياضيات و يكون متفوقا رياضياً في ألعاب مثل المبارزة بالسيف والتنس والكريكيت والبيسبول*

*يعتقد علماء فرنسيون بأن الشخص الأعسر هو أكثر قدرة على المواجهة وله ميزة قتالية تفوق الشخص الذي يتعامل بيده اليمنى...*

*وفي دراسة أجراها فريق من العلماء الفرنسيين نشرت في مطبوعة علمية قالوا :
إن الأعسر بطبيعته لديه قدرة أكبر على البقاء في المجتمع الذي يطغى عليه العنف. 
وأوضحوا أنه نظراً لأن الأعسر يعتبر نفسه من الأقلية تكون دائماً لديه ميزة إستراتيجية عند القتال*

*ثم أن لم يكتشف العلم بعد الأسباب التي تؤدى إلى العسر حيث أنها تعتبر حالة جسدية تجعل الشخص يستعمل تلقائياً يده اليسرى بدلاً من اليمنى ولكن قد يرجع هذا لأسباب جينية وراثية تجعل الجينة المسئولة عن العسر 
حيث أن هناك دراسة علمية أجريت على 270 جنيناًَ (من عمر 3 أشهر إلى 9) 
وأظهرت أن حوالي 92% منهم يضع إصبعه الأيمن في فمه حتى قبل أن يولد*


*دماغ الأعسر :*


*الشخص الذي يستخدم يده اليسرى هو عادة ما يتحكم به الفص الأيمن من الدماغ*


*إن دماغ الإنسان ينقسم إلى كرتين منفصلتين - يربط بينهما جسر عصبي ضخم.. وكل نصف يهتم بوظائف ومواهب معينة وغالباً ما يسيطر أحدهما على تصرفات الإنسان. 
ويمكن بسهولة تحديد "النصف المسيطر" بتحديد اليد الأكثر استخداماً 
فإن كنت من مستعملي اليد اليسرى فهذه إشارة إلى إن دماغك الأيمن (المعاكس) هو النصف المسيطر في رأسك.
وان كنت من مستعملي اليد اليمنى (مثل أكثر الناس) فهذه إشارة إلى سيطرة النصف الأيسر على تصرفاتك.*

*ومن المعروف أن نصف الدماغ (الأيسر) يتحكم بالعمليات المنطقية والتحليلية كتعلم الرياضيات واللغة والمنطق ... في حين أن نصف الدماغ الأيمن يتحكم بالعمليات الوجدانية والتعبيرية كالفنون والآداب والموسيقى...
وبناء على هذه التقسيمات (او التخصصات) يمكن القول أن النصف الأيسر هو النصف المسيطر لدى المهندسين ورجال الأعمال وعلماء الرياضيات.
في حين أن النصف الأيمن هو الجانب المسيطر لدى الفنانين والشعراء والأدباء
وحالياً يمكن التنبؤ بأن الطفل الأعسر سيكون أكثر تفوقاً في الخطابة والارتجال وتعلم اللغات.*


*فرغم أن مركز اللغة يوجد في الجانب الأيسر إلا أن الطفل الأعسر يستعين (أيضا) بنصف الدماغ الأيمن لتطوير مهاراته اللغوية والتعبير عن أفكاره بشكل أفضل...
ورغم أن مستعملي اليد اليسرى يشكلون أقلية في أي مجتمع (لا تتجاوز 10%) إلا أنهم يشكلون تقريباً 50% من عدد المشاهير والسياسيين 
(وهم غالباً الفئة الأكثر طلاقة في الحديث والخطابة)* 

*ودمتم بالف خير*
منقول

----------

